# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  High doses of Zinc and dream awareness?

## Reality

I haven't seen very much regarding zinc and dreams so I figured I would post an experience of mine. I've been taking 100mg of zinc a day as an acne treatment, 50mg in the morning and 50mg at night. Every night after consuming 50mg I find myself lucid in every dream that I am able to recall. The strangest aspect of it is there's no RC inducing it, therefor it's an increased awareness. Usually my LD's are a result of me viewing my hands but from what I recall from last night's lucid experiences, I became lucid and decided to view my hands anyway but it was an unsuccessful RC, they didn't seem mutate like they usually do. [May be result of feeling careless]

Even after an unsuccessful RC I was still fully aware that I was indeed dreaming and carried on with my basic dream tasks. Zinc certainly made it much more vivid as well and brought me to my everyday state of mind. I was even able to prolong dream experiences. I'm not fully sure how but I was able to prevent awakening without spinning. 

I may resume experimenting with Zinc due to multiple successful outcomes. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Naturally I am capable of inducing lucid dreams without substance but i've been experimenting with many just to satisfy my curiosity. I've also tried Calea Zacatechichi and Piracetam and came to conclusion that these substances also increase vividness and affect dreams yet none to be to anywhere as rewarding as Zinc alone.

----------


## panta-rei

Mr. ninja says: Niacin should be taken with Zinc.

Is it possible you have some B3 in your diet without you knowing? So when you take Zinc it makes LDing easy.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Mr. ninja says: Niacin should be taken with Zinc.
> 
> Is it possible you have some B3 in your diet without you knowing? So when you take Zinc it makes LDing easy.



what is the reason to take niacin with ZInc? And how do you arrive at the optimal dose for lucid dreaming?

----------


## panta-rei

Ninja pulled some stuff from somewhere.

I agree that sources would have been nice. I asked to redo it a long time ago, but was shut down...

----------


## ExoByte

A very quick Google search gave me this:





> *Interaction of niacin and zinc metabolism in patients with alcoholic pellagra*
> 
> * H Vannucchi and FS Moreno*  
> Nutrition Division, Faculty of Medicine of Ribeirao Preto, University of Sao Paulo, Brazil. 
>  The effect of zinc supplementation on the metabolism of tryptophan  conversion to niacin was studied in 14 alcoholic patients with pellagra and  in 7 male control subjects aged 21-45 y. The pellagrins received chemically  defined diets based on crystalline amino acids through an enteral tube for  7 d. Patients were divided into two groups (A and B), both receiving a diet  from which tryptophan, Zn, and niacin were excluded. Patients in group B,  however, received 220 mg Zn sulfate orally. Upon admission the pellagra  patients had low plasma Zn levels and low urinary excretion values of  N'methylnicotinamide (N'MN) and N'methyl-2-pyridone-5-carboxamide (2-PYR)  in relation to the control subjects (p less than 0.01). During the  experimental period there was an increase in plasma Zn levels (p less than  0.005) and in urinary N'MN (p less than 0.05) and 2-PYR (p less than 0.05)  excretion in the patients receiving Zn supplementation (group B). These  results suggest that Zn interacts with niacin metabolism in alcoholic  patients with pellagra through a probable mediation by vitamin B-6.



http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/50/2/364

It isn't directly related to Dreaming, but see how many of the vitamins and supplements named you recognize from discussions on this forum.

Seems to me Zinc helps metabolize Niacin, or vice versa.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Zink for LDs? Huh. That's interesting. Did Ninja do some kind of research?

As for your acne Reality: I know this sound nuts, crazy, and everything inbetween you could think that might point to the conclusion that I'm mentally ill, but you should put milk on your face, in the morning and at night. Let it dry. Keep it on for about 20-30 min, and wash it off with water.

Better then any self-perclaiming 'awesome' acne treatment. It's also mush cheaper.

 ::D:

----------

